# Ratty nicknames



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Do you have any nicknames for your rats? Honestly I call mine the oddest things. Blaze doesn't have as money but there's Blaziken, Pupa (But I pronounce it Poopa x) ) and Sir nomnomkins. I honestly don't know with the last two. But then since so many names can come from Jojo he has a ton. Johnathan, Joey, Gi-joe, Joseph, etc. So what do you guys call your rats sometimes?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Loki - LokiDoki or Smokey
Isis - Ice
Freyja - Frey
Albus - Marshmallow
Smeagol - wrinkle butt or fuzz nuts (he's hairless but has fuzzies on his balls lol)
Nimh - Nimhypie
Phoebe - Pheebs

Odin and Astrid have failed to acquire any weird nicknames for some reason


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Ahah I love the fuzz nut one


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

Quan- Quan-gon

Strawberry- Bear-Bear


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

Aurora gets called princess Aurora, miss Aurora, Rora and Roro. 

Beatrice gets called miss Bebe and Bea.


----------



## ponderosa (Oct 13, 2014)

Odin = "Pinhead"
Rory = occasionally called "Ror"
Samantha = "Sammy," "Squeaklet," "Squirming Squeaklet" (because of how much she squeaks)
Bubonia = "Bubie," "Bubie Rat" (I know how that sounds!)


----------



## sarasmithhh (Oct 8, 2014)

My rats are new so I'm getting used to their names as they are lol so sometimes when they are doing something bad or I want them im just like "hey you!", stinker, rat, pretty lady???? Just the most random of stuff. And my girl louise sometimes I call her Louie idk they are a mess lol


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Collectively I call my rats "puppies" or "babies" and Aris is "meanie butt" but for the most part no weird nicknames


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Collectively I usually call them Ratatita or Ratatata(add more ta's as needed)


----------



## dolliegrrl12 (Dec 26, 2014)

Herschel- Herschi or Tubs
Dempsey- Demps 
Both together are called the babies


----------



## beautifulbellablue (Nov 16, 2014)

I refer to mine (as a group) as the minions.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Ruby- rubix cube or rubes, trouble twin 1
Thistle- miss thiss, tubby butt or tubs (Shes over two handfuls now) trouble twin 2
Mica- miss meeks
Violet- Miss vie (pronounced v-eye) or hateful butt depending on her mood 
Juniper- June, June bug

And as a whole they're called the girls, the kids and little sh*ts when they're being exceptionally mischievous.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh boy. It never ends around here.

August is Augie Doggie
Squeak is SqueakyBud - which he answers to, lol
I jokingly call September half-sack, which if you watch SOA you know about. It's also literal as September only has one testicle!
May-May gets called Moo-Moo and Momma
Chibs turned into Chibi-chibba for some reason. LOL


----------



## erinsweeney (Nov 13, 2014)

we call Dagny everything--dags, dagger, daggermouth, digs, etc 
peaches is sometimes peachy but she is mostly just peaches.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

"Half sack" don't understand the reference (have yet to watch SoA) but it's still pretty funny


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Current rats:
Charlotte: Charry, Char, Charry larrie, sweet face, softy, housemaid, Charlotte-rat, Charry-rat.
Penelepe: Penny, Pen, Shyness, Pennel, Penelep Penny-rat.

Past rats:
July: Jilly, Jill, Jen, Jenny, Mama-rat, Jilly-rat, July-rat, Jill-rat.
Harry Potter: Harry, Potter, Harry-rat, Harr, Harr-rat, Mr. Potter, Mr. Harry Potter.
No-name (had to sell him): Baby.
Daisy (Also sold her, but she died of dog attack): Daise, Daisy-rat, Flower.
Wilber (may still be alive, sold him): Will, Willy, Will-rat, Wilbert-rat, Wilb-rat, Wilb.
Legolas (hairless): Leggy, Leggy-rat, Leg, Boy, Baby, Lego, Legolas-rat, Leg-rat, Lego-rat, las, Leglas, sweet-boy, baby-boy.

My sisters past rats (she used to have some when I was little):
Elisabeth: Lizzie, Liz, Ella, Ell, Beth, Eliz, Elizza, Lizzie-rat. 
Eleanor: Ellie-rat, Ellie, nory, nor, anory.


Quite the slew, eh?

Loved em all, love em all!


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Mine are literally shortened versions of their names XD

Roxi- Rox
Rosie- Rose (I also use this when i'm 'cross' with her)
Ebby-Eb
Evie- Eve
Echo- Ek

Like I said, shortened versions of their names!
My old rat Rhona, her nickname was Roe XD

When i'm coming up the stairs, I always call my girlies, even if they're asleep. I will literally walk up the stairs and call to them. But i don't use their names or nicknames. I call them 'toogers' and I have no clue why! hahahah


----------



## Hollizard (Apr 25, 2014)

I call my two boys, Kepler and Hubble, the Space Telescopes or Spacecrafts. Hubble also gets Hubble Bubble occasionally.


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

My girls most used nick names 
Osmics: Momo, Gamsey, Osmosis
Nebula: Neb, Neb-a-deb, Nebulae. 
Chromium: Chrome, Chromeohmeohmeom, Chromosome. 
Anning: Annie, Anning-Shmaning or Shman, Fuzzy Potato/Poptart
Pinwheel: Pinny, Pinny Pin Pin or Win Win, Pinmiester. 
Marina: MAREEEEEEEENA, Mare.
Wanderlust: Wander, Wand, Midge, The Baby.
Lovelace: Love-a-dove, Love, Silkie Chicken, Mohawk. 
Velma: Velma Shmela, Curly Cutie, Velma Louise.

As for my foster girls:
Winnie: Win, Winard.
Ginnie: Gin-Gin, Ginard.
Diamond: Dia
Cleo: Cleopatra, Clee. 

I was going to explain all the weird ones, but I think it's funnier to let you wonder


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Fuzzy potatoe is my favorite


----------



## Teapig (Oct 7, 2014)

lol! my rats get called so many things besides their real names. In general my boyfriend and I call our rats "the doodles", but there's also the "ratmigo's" and "ratscallions".

Oxnard gets called Oxie or "king doodle"

Gilley doesn't have a nickname yet, Dill is called Dill Pickle, and Lugo is called Google-eyes or Googly because of his big buggy eyes!


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Peter pan and Patches haven't yet achieved any nicknames. They're just called the babies for now.


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

As a whole my rats are called Scrambling Scoundrels, Babies, and Little Ones. XD They don't really have any individual nicknames...


----------



## Vaporeon (Jan 12, 2015)

I just got 2 new girls yesterday, and since they dont have names yet, they are referred to as "the ladies".<3


----------



## VeeVeeLa (Dec 24, 2014)

Remy gets referred to as my Remy boy, little boy, and sometimes Rem.Link, my new boy, also gets called little boy and Linky.Collectively I call them my little boys.


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

Beatrice gets called miss Bebe or Bea. 

Aurora gets called miss Rora or princess Aurora


----------

